# Help with potty training!!



## kristen (Dec 12, 2012)

We got a cockapoo for Christmas! He is about 6 months old now, and I cannot seem to get him trained! He is tiny and only weighs 3.6 lbs. he will go potty outside every time I take him, which is very often, but he still goes on my rugs ( we have hardwood floors with rugs in several rooms) every chance he gets. He will not go where he sleeps all night, so I know he can hold it. I am obviously doing something wrong! help! I need to know the best way to train him, and I also know any suggestions of how to get the smell out of my rugs. This is something that I cannot take! Thanks! Kristen


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Kristen. I am having the same issue right now. I have Willow gated away from the rugs. I use citrus magic pet for the smell. It takes it away, but does nothing to stop her from peeing. 
I have resorted to pee pads. I have an area in the dining room and one by the back door. I take her out every 20 mins, but this is for when she goes inside even after being out. 
My hope is to contain the inside pee to these two areas only and then remove one, getting her to go just by the back door. At that point, I hope I can move it slowly to all outside. 
We are at 95% of indoor pees on the pads after four days. As much as I HATE pee pads, I feel like I am making progress. 
She sleeps from ten to six in the crate dry, so I know she can do it. I am just waiting for her to catch on to the concept. (or stop testing me  )
Good luck.


----------



## kristen (Dec 12, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the reply! I had not thought about blocking him from the rooms with the rugs...wish I had!! We don't have doors to those rooms, but I will get a couple of baby gates to keep him contained! Now, I just need to know the best way to clean the rugs. Thanks again! Your response was very helpful!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That's what we use ten dollar wooden baby gates


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## kristen (Dec 12, 2012)

*Thanks!*

We are going out of town for a week. When I get back, I think I am going to get my rugs cleaned and start over. I will try the spray that you are talking about as needed after I get them cleaned. I also think I might try the baby gate idea. He will not go to the bathroom on the hard wood floors, so maybe this will help also. This is the first dog I have had that has no interest in treats. I have tried so many treats that my daughter jokes that Alfie has more food than we do!!! The only treat he will eat is a Greenie every once in a while. He really doesn't really eat much at all...maybe because he is so little. he only weighs 3.8 pounds! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Maybe roll up the rugs temporarily? Don't know if that's practical but she obviously thinks they are a place to pee. Bonnie was the same with our rugs I think she thought they were grass!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is 6 months old and she hasn't had an accident in the house for a few months now. I trained her on pee pads when she was smaller. I still have one on the floor just in case but she hasn't been on it in a long time. 

I trained her to go outside with poochie bells. I live in an apartment so don't have a yard so put them on my door when i would take her out i would take her paw and tap the bell and say "go find spot" so the next day she would tap them by herself so I would take her out everytime she did. 

Sometimes it was a false alarm but now when she taps she almost always does something. I also would write down when she would go outside so that way I knew if she really needed to go. If she hears someone in the hall she will tap them cause she wants to go see them so my log helps

She can hold it for about 2 hours sometimes 3 during the day. This worked great for me! I crate her at night from 10pm to 7am (no accidents) and during the day I will crate her for a couple of hours so I can get some "me time" but the rest of the time she has free rein of the house except for the bathroom and bedroom which is gated.

There is hope!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

there is a woolite pet carpet cleaner for spot cleaning that is great


----------

